# Do they hand out a question guide to hood rats?



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

So this morning before leaving for work I took out the pups for one last bathroom break. While out in the court yard in front of my house I am meet by two hoods doing grounds work. They comming running up to me and are like nice dogs and then start with all their awsome questions.. The conversation went a little something like this:

Them: Those are pits rite?
Me: Yes
Them: Are they fixed?
Me: yes both are.
Them: That sucks. I have one that looks like your boy ( the other one follows) Yeah I have like 5 pits at my house.
Me: thats cool, what kind?
Them: Pits..... Your females head isnt big enough to be a pit is she really a pit?
Me: She is an American Staffordshire Ter.
Them: What? Well mines dont look like that, mine is Blue and his head is huge. (the other one) Yeah all mine have huge heads and thick bodies. I like females they are more angry and shi*.
Me: Cool! :roll:
Them: What do you do with them?

Its at this point I start to see where this is going.

Me: They are pets I take them to the park and things like that.
Them: Why? well I guess thats ok.
Me: Yeah
Them: We've seen a bunch of pits out in this area arent they illegal in Loudoun county?
Me: No they arent
Them: But you do have to have them muzzled rite?
Me: No, there is no BSL for that here, yet. (anything is possable)
Them: What the he** is BSL?
Me: laws that are set in place that restriced some dogs and/rules on what needs to be done with them in order to own them.
Them: I dont know..
Me: Ok guys well I have to get going have a good day.
Them: Ok. Peace

Now part of me is glad that I could inform them on some things. On the other hand it makes me angry that anyone can own these dogs and know nothing about them at all. I also dont like having these kind of people in my neighborhood cause even after I wnt inside of my house they hungout outside talking about god knows what. Its prolly just me thinking the worse in people but i dont know. 

Thats my little rant for the day thanks for listening!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I stil vote for New Pit Owner classes, mandated! Like mommy to be classes.


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

_Ugh, I also can't stand people like that, hopefully they never try to break in or anything for one of your dogs, a couple of years back I had a 12 week old pup stolen from me only cuz some hoodlums new I had a pit pup, she was registered and everything. One day I had to go grocery shopping so I put her in the crate in my room and when I got home my window was busted, she was gone out of her crate, and my file cabinet where I kept her papers were taken. What gets me is no one except my family and the people I got her from new she was registered. I was sooooo ticked, I went to the police and they asked what kind of dog and once I told them they said they could do nothing for me, so I told them it was people like them that caused APBT to go in the wrong hands because they don't help with situations like this. They just told me to have a good day!! I was fuming!

Anyways hopefully those dudes don't keep hanging around. _


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> I stil vote for New Pit Owner classes, mandated! Like mommy to be classes.


 i Agree! i hate ppl who knock Kenyas size becuas she isnt alreayd 40lbs.. im like.... uh no go get educated please, she isnt a bullie but still a pitbull u moron


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Sounds like typical neighborhood kids that don't know what's up. I suggest to people that live in areas where it's a possibility that their dog may get stolen to always say that your female is fixed. If you have a male, then I guess it's kind of hard to say that, LMAO. I worry about people watching me too, that's why I tend to walk my boy mostly at night, and make sure no suspicious people or cars are around, when I walk back into my house. Luckily for me, I have a Jr. High in front of my house, so there's less chances of people watching me as I go in and out with him.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

yea but just like dogs , they will give a kid to anyone who wants one too..i can give you ALOT of complaints in that area. they have alot of people like that around where i live too..and when i usually try to ask what BL is it, they are just like 'it's a pit' ...well, duh! i could tell that much. they keep their dogs chained with loggin chains in the back yard,hardly no shelter, poor coats, they are under weight, and you can tell they show alot of aggression, so they prb. haven't been fooled with much, they are just for show. (makes me sick) then you have the people that see kolby and make it a point to walk on the other side of the street, like he is going to go after them, draggin me behind him, mind ya. (of course it's not to hard for him to drag me if he really wants, but he's a very well mannered boy) and as i said before , kolby comes almost everywhere with me and the kids,(prb. cuz he is a kid -shh! he doesnt' know he's a dog!) *laughs* but we will pull up at micky d's or BK and try to get our food and the people wont even stick their hand our the window to take my money or even give us our food. they will stand like 100 ft. away from the window, like he's going to jump over me, thru the car window, thru the drive thru window, and get them! God forgive me, i can't help but laugh sometimes just at their reaction, but it's always followed by, 'it's ok, he's not going to hurt you, he is more instered in the hambuger your giving me than you' (and he does loooove a good cheesebuger!)
all i can say is try to educate people. that's all we can do, besides pray.


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

> BedlamBully: I stil vote for New Pit Owner classes, mandated! Like mommy to be classes.


:goodpost: I LOVE THAT IDEA!!!!

This is all very true and I know that it is a common happening with owners of this breed. It just makes me uneasy meeting them, i know they are out there its just one of those dont think about it things.



> NesOne: I suggest to people that live in areas where it's a possibility that their dog may get stolen to always say that your female is fixed. If you have a male, then I guess it's kind of hard to say that, LMAO.


Good to throw in there, it will make them less wanted in the minds of most people. I told them that mine were both fixed (which is true) One thing that kind of made me feel a bit better was that Lola really hates lawn equipment ie.. mowers, weed wackers and alike. Since they both had them she was very on gaurd and observent and let out a few deep barks in their general direction. I was also sure to mention that she hates people she does not know comming into or around the house or my girlfriend unless they are with me. Which caused them to let out a ohhhh.. Now this is not something that I just throw out there but in the given situation I felt ok about it. Little bast***s.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

scottronics01 said:


> Me: thats cool, what kind?
> Them: Pits..... Your females head isnt big enough to be a pit is she really a pit?
> Me: She is an American Staffordshire Ter.
> Them: What? Well mines dont look like that, mine is *Blue*
> and his head is huge. (the other one) Yeah all mine have huge heads and thick bodies. I like females they are more angry and shi*.


enough said,typical bullshit,its enough to make a man throw up...


----------



## BlueTyco (Sep 26, 2007)

We have the same problem too. My husband is approached at least 2 times every walk with dudes asking him if he rolls. The young guys at the golf coarse actually told us he has stolen pits from people just so that he could mate the dog. After that, we made sure we got wolfie fix, chipped and kept him close to home. It's a shame that we have to deal with stuff like this.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

chic4pits said:


> but we will pull up at micky d's or BK and try to get our food and the people wont even stick their hand our the window to take my money or even give us our food. they will stand like 100 ft. away from the window, like he's going to jump over me, thru the car window, thru the drive thru window, and get them! God forgive me, i can't help but laugh sometimes just at their reaction, but it's always followed by, 'it's ok, he's not going to hurt you, he is more instered in the hambuger your giving me than you' (and he does loooove a good cheesebuger!)


See, I've never had a bad drive through experience. They always give my dogs food when I have one with me. The last time I went through McDonald's drive through with MJ, the lady gave her a piece of sausage. She said that was the third pit she'd fed that day. (And it was only 9 am).

If I don't trust someone, I tell them my girls are extremely protective of my home. (And if nobody is here, they are). I don't know what would happen to someone who was actually stupid enough to break in, no one has ever been that dumb. But, Mary Jane sure puts on a good show through the back door. I've had people tell me they were afraid she was going to come through the glass on them. Some people may say that's not a desired trait, but I like it.

Funny thing is, they don't act like that when we're home. If it's someone who knocks and don't come in, like someone selling something, they get a little suspicious of that and want to stand right beside me the whole time I'm at the door. Other than that, we have a few friends who don't even knock when they come over, and the dogs just greet them like they do one of us when we get home.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

"If I don't trust someone, I tell them my girls are extremely protective of my home. (And if nobody is here, they are). I don't know what would happen to someone who was actually stupid enough to break in, no one has ever been that dumb. But, Mary Jane sure puts on a good show through the back door. I've had people tell me they were afraid she was going to come through the glass on them. Some people may say that's not a desired trait, but I like it."

yea, when i go to our bank the girls there just love kolby to death he gets all kinda treats, it just seems to be fast food places..idk, and yea, i'll second that trait, i love it as well. my hubbie works outta town 5 days a week and i'm home alone with 4 kids ages 8,7,6 & 2. kolby is VERY protective over us and his home. He sleeps with the kids and is such a bed hog! not to mention he snores!! cutest thang tho, but it makes us feel sooo safe just knowing he's there.and having that peice of mind knowing he will know something is outta place before i would helps me sleep better. and thankfuly no one has ever been stupid enough to try to break into our home , i'd feel sorry for them if they did tho, cuz if kolby didn't get them my hubbie and father n law would ..and it would be worst than what kobly would do.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

AAHH, this makes me worry about the ghetto homies up my road. They sent their kids to my house to ask them if they could walk them, I said No, then they asked if my dog was 4 sale, i said y the h*ll would i sell i dog i just got. Then some older dickhead came down and asked the same question is your dog 4 sale, i said r u serious, then he says are u gonna breed him, again he got a no. I then proceeded to say good day and part ways. Then the next day the kid came and asked to walk my dog, again he got a no. They better stay out of my house.

My neighbor(another pitty owner) caught them throwing rocks at his dog. Id love to catch these little turds in action.

I hate stupid ppl.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I would definately watch them.^^^


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

OMG! what is wrong with kids now days..i tell ya they wouldn't of made it back in our day growing up..the nerve wanting to walk a dog that A) isn't yours B) you dont know 
-which my friend and i will switch dogs sometimes and i'll walk chubbs while she walks kolby, but we are always together when we do that ..and we know each others dogs.. so i guess it would be a lil' dif. b/c we have trust in each other as well as our dogs..
Koonce, be careful bro, i'd have a really watchful eye on them..sounds like they up to no good.


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

koonce272, I would deff keep an eye on those people and their rotten kids. It really makes me mad that this is even an issue that one has to worry about. Its not a piece of jewlery or some rare gem, they are my pets just let me love them and not worry about people being people (STUPID).. :snap:


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

you know i wonder why isnt' there a BSL on stupid ppl!? if they can put one out their on dogs that we all know are smarter than some humans..why can't we put one out on them!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

BlueTyco said:


> The young guys at the golf coarse actually told us he has stolen pits from people just so that he could mate the dog.


And that is why I chipped Smokey. If someone steals him for that reason, I can have hopes to get him back when and if they let him loose on the street.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

That is why I bought property Guardians.
The kids in providence RI had no fear of my pits but when they saw 147 pounds of Neo mastiff coming at them they left my property alone.

Roma my Family's Body Guard RIP









The New Guard Gaia


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

aww..i always wanted a masy or a great D. but my hubbie said they eat like a horse, which our kids do too!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

My girl gets 2-2/12 cups of dry 2x a day.
Alot less than my pits but my dogos eat about the same amount.
By the way 2 out of three of my Dogos are pretty tough on strangers as well.
They had to mature into it but the Neo plays guard early on.
Even if they are harmless they look tough barking behind a gate...lol


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

scottronics01 said:


> So this morning before leaving for work I took out the pups for one last bathroom break. While out in the court yard in front of my house I am meet by two hoods doing grounds work. They comming running up to me and are like nice dogs and then start with all their awsome questions.. The conversation went a little something like this:
> 
> Them: Those are pits rite?
> Me: Yes
> ...


Should of invited them here..lol


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Sampsons Dad said:


> [/IMG]
> The New Guard Gaia


Nice new neo,not to typie[typy].......


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

cane76 said:


> Nice new neo,not to typie[typy].......


She is not as good a guard as my last Neo but she does prety good.
I thought I would show her but she is not confident enough to show and she is super DA out side of my property.


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

> ericschevy: Should of invited them here..lol


 LOL! They would have been a great addition to the site no doubt..

Sampson I love your Neo! od I can only imagine the looks on those kids faces the first time that thinig came upruns: at them.. Priceless! Great looking dog!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

scottronics01 said:


> LOL! They would have been a great addition to the site no doubt..
> 
> Sampson I love your Neo! od I can only imagine the looks on those kids faces the first time that thinig came upruns: at them.. Priceless! Great looking dog!


She would charge the gate and raise hell!
The Blue female was a great dog.
We had a love hate rlationship with her but she was by far the best guard dog I had ever seen. She was trained in Basic Obedience and was a show champ. Her breeding or instinct made her a natural protector. She would stop at the property line and snarl but never bit anyone.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> I stil vote for New Pit Owner classes, mandated! Like mommy to be classes.


Unfortunately they still let anyone be a mommy too...


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

Just be glad that you don't own a "blue"...they go crazy...they still say my Diesel is too "cut" to be a "pit"...he should be thicker. I smile and thank them for the compliment. That always leaves them baffled.

Heck I am happy I still have him under 70#s at 13 months (69.7#)


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

Sampsons Dad said:


> That is why I bought property Guardians.
> The kids in providence RI had no fear of my pits but when they saw 147 pounds of Neo mastiff coming at them they left my property alone.
> 
> Roma my Family's Body Guard RIP


Same here- only instead of a Neo i went with a Fila.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Dang, that's a big ole dog!!!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

How tall is the Fila and how much does he weigh? If you don't mind me asking.

Is he really hard on strangers?


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah, Kaz is a very big dog.

Caspian is just over 26" at the wither and is about 150 pounds right now.

he will be a year old on thursday.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

that is a beautiful dog!!!! i'm a big dog girl 

back on the topic, does it count if you have to deal with "stupid white kids"?? i mean that in the kinda nicest way. all we have here is a lot of stoners who own the dogs because they can go around saying they own them. it drives me crazy when every where i go there is at least one stupid kid who says "thats a good looking dog. is that a pit?" 
then the sarcastic in me tries to escape and i almost say naahhh he's a "made up dog breed", changes from a complete gibberish name to something like a "polish wolf deer hound bull dog". :angeldevi
after i hold myself back and say yeah he's an APBT, which i usualy have to explain, they're like "yeah i have one at home." at this point i usually walk away but i've been asked on many occasion if i've ever thought about breeding. well you know, besides the obviousness of being neutered, i just laugh and walk away.
people are dumb all over.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

scottronics01 said:


> So this morning before leaving for work I took out the pups for one last bathroom break. While out in the court yard in front of my house I am meet by two hoods doing grounds work. They comming running up to me and are like nice dogs and then start with all their awsome questions.. The conversation went a little something like this:
> 
> Them: Those are pits rite?
> Me: Yes
> ...


What made them hood rats? Are you sure you weren't just stereotyping? Whats wrong with asking a couple of questions?

At least informeed a couple of young people about the breed.


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

lovethypitbull said:


> What made them hood rats? Are you sure you weren't just stereotyping? Whats wrong with asking a couple of questions?
> 
> At least informeed a couple of young people about the breed.


Kinda what i was thinking.

Reading through it i didnt really see anything that stood out, simply a lack of knowledge. We should take these opporunities to educate anyone that will listen if they walk up asking questions all the better. I have been walking my dogs and get stopped by a guy and end up standing there for an hour explaining the difference between a bully and an APBT, why the media is wrong about the breed, etc.
As a breeder/ owner/ or just a fancier of the breed its pretty much our responsibility to educate the world, because if we leave people to the most readily available information on our dogs its no wonder they dont know jack.

Most people have never seen a real APBT before, they have seen mutts and mixes (and i dont mean bullys). In my old neighborhood there was always $50 "pits" for sale somewhere. I wasnt into the breed much at that time, i was all about my dobermans... but i will never forget the rumors and myths that floated around at that time, most of which were perpetuated by the media.
Feeding dogs gun powder, locking dogs in the closet, turning on owners, locking jaws, yadda yadda yadda. These are all things that the news reported and then people started doing. By the media reporting that the dogs were being turned into vicious monsters by doing (insert moronic action here), that action began to occur more and more. Most recently i saw a news report of hoods taking two dogs and locking them in the truck of a car and then driving around while the dogs fight to the death... the most idiotic thing i ever heard. sure enough not long after i started seeing incidents in the news as well.

I am getting off the point, all i am saying is a chance to provide someone with facts about these dogs to kill some of the BS myths that have been put into thier heads should be embraced. This was a chance for you to post up a victorious post about how you enlightened someone that was clearly in the dark about what a real APBT is and what makes the breed so special.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with the above, the post reall could have been about how you educated a couple of people about the breed. And not about how they are "hood rats".


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

That is like when people see my dogs
they automaticaly think I fight dogs.
Not all ignorant people are hood rats,
and not all hood "rats" are ignorant.


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

> Bluebull: I am getting off the point, all i am saying is a chance to provide someone with facts about these dogs to kill some of the BS myths that have been put into thier heads should be embraced. This was a chance for you to post up a victorious post about how you enlightened someone that was clearly in the dark about what a real APBT is and what makes the breed so special.





> Scottronics: *Now part of me is glad that I could inform them on some things. *On the other hand it makes me angry that anyone can own these dogs and know nothing about them at all. I also don't like having these kinds of people in my neighborhood cause even after I went inside of my house they hung out outside talking about god knows what. Its prolly just me thinking the worse in people but I don't know.





> lovethypitbull: What made them hood rats? Are you sure you weren't just stereotyping? What's wrong with asking a couple of questions?
> 
> At least informed a couple of young people about the breed.


I was not trying to stereotype or upset anyone here or anywhere. As far as what made them "hood rats" in my opinion might have had something to do with the following.. The way in which they carried themselves and the slang in which they spoke, the corn rows in the hair the shirts down to the knees the timberland boots the wore, and the way that they seemed to imply at least to me that they like to fight dogs or at lest think that is cool..


> Them: What? Well mines don't look like that, mine is Blue and his head is huge. (the other one) Yeah all mine have huge heads and thick bodies. *I like females they are more angry and shi*.*


The other thing is that this is not a post attacking anyone or aimed at any one group of people (it was just who I ran into that morning). If you feel that the use of "Hood rat" is unwarranted then I am sorry and will refrain from using such words in future posts. This post was more about how I had a run in with a couple of people that left me feeling uneasy and how that is not fair to me or anyone else that has an encounter like this.



> megz: back on the topic, does it count if you have to deal with "stupid white kids"??


YES 100% it does, like I said this post was no intended to upset anyone. It applies to anyone, any race, any color, ANYONE!!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

scottronics01 Is that white dog a pit bull or a bully pit?
It is a sharp looker. Great expression.


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

Blue Bull: What a lovely Fila! What is living with one like? I have been considering one for years.Since I am ready to move to the country,I need a guard for my home.
And YOU,Mr.BlueBull, are very handsome!Yes, indeedy! LOL
ScottTronics: Braids and a large shirt do not a hoodrat make. I know many hood-rattish people that do not dress that way.I DO know what you mean; your description just wasn't "worded" the best way. ;-) I think PETA people are the most hood-ratty people around.LOL


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

Well Sampson I tell you what, the white dog is Duncan and I got him from a lady that had a little accident with her dogs. The Sire is reg. with the UKC I have seen his paper work but dont have his info with me. the Dam was not reg. at all. She had a UKC reg. Female but it had been hit by a car and past away. I meet the lady through the vet my girlfriend works at. From what I could tell by looks and build the mother was also a APBT and not bully. Any way the lady was watching a friends dog and a few months later BAM! Duncan was brought in to the world. Duncan stands 20.5 tall and weighs in at about 50.5 lbs at just over a year old. I know thats not much of an answer but regaurdless he is my little man and I love him to death! Once i get my net hooked up at the house i will post up some more pics. Thanks for the love! He has some of the best expressions I have ever seen!


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

> Phoenix
> Blue Bull: What a lovely Fila! What is living with one like? I have been considering one for years.Since I am ready to move to the country,I need a guard for my home.
> And YOU,Mr.BlueBull, are very handsome!Yes, indeedy! LOL
> ScottTronics: Braids and a large shirt do not a hoodrat make. I know many hood-rattish people that do not dress that way.I DO know what you mean; your description just wasn't "worded" the best way. ;-) I think PETA people are the most hood-ratty people around.LOL


:rofl: LOL!

Like I said this was a just IMO I really was not trying to anger or offend anyone. Sorry.


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

scottronics01 said:


> :rofl: LOL!
> 
> Like I said this was a just IMO I really was not trying to anger or offend anyone. Sorry.


Ain't no thang but a chicken wang, good buddy! LOL:roll: Its all good! Too bad that ignorance abounds more than common sense these days...:flush:

By the way..I LOVE the ears on your doggie! Simply adorable!


----------



## ABpitt16 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Scottronics*, i kinda understand where your coming from, i live in the woodbridge area(parents live in dale city, i just moved into a house on route1 right by 234bypass) and when people ask what kind of dog I have i tell them its American Bulldog mixed with Pitbull. I always get the response "oh so its a pitbull..right?" followed with "arent they mean?" and some of the people in my area tell me i should are constantly telling me how i should breed her and blah blah blah, so for whatever its worth i understand your frustrations


----------

